# Parasite treatment



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi guys.

When you treat a tank for parasites how do you know when they are gone? The directions say to give a dose and up to two additional doses can be given every 48 ours and water change. After 2 days my cichlids are happier, hiding less, eating a little, and not darting around. Only thing not looking good is my large male's fin is almost totally frayed. I've done 3- 25% water changes in a week and water parameters are good. Should I give another dose of parasite treatment or change water again and see how they're doing in a couple more days? Thanks so much!! :?::?:


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I hate to have to tell you this, but that med is only good for knocking the beasties down to a manageable level, not for wiping them out for good. For that, you'd need to treat for 23 days.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow. 23 days is a bit much I'd say. What would you suggest I switch to that would be more effective?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing. It's not a matter of the medicine, but the parasite's life cycle. It's 23 days long and it's only killable at one stage along the way, so you have to keep treating to make sure you get them all. If you miss just one, they'll be back.


----------



## LoriL (Jun 19, 2011)

Lovely. This will be a fun month....


----------

